
Twelve companies that are targeting early tech adopters - Shakescode
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sponsors_post_5july09.php
======
loganfrederick
I'm glad to see Rackspace on that list. Not because I'm a shill for them, but
because it's nice to see a more traditional technology business that's
possibly the most profitable of those on the list trying to keep an innovative
and forward-looking culture.

